# My work



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

This is the one where the people who installed the stone in the shower screwed up and had to re cut new stone to go in which took an additional 2 weeks

The jetted tub is the same one I posted about that had a lose fitting from the factory. Also the GC had me install it in the wrong spot, so we had to remove and re install it

The sinks. The same people who screwed up the shower made the cabinets 4 inches too short from front to rear which meant they could not install the sinks. They added 4" of blocking behind the cabinets which meant I had to go back out and extend all the pipes. Then when I installed the faucets, there was a chunk of stone underneath which tilted the cold water valve on the left sink and it will not sit flat. Told the HO I could knock it off with a hammer and chisel, but this may crack the top so they opted to leave it and they will make the cabinet people come back and fix it in case it gets broke, then its on them, not me. Also, if you look, you will see where they need to return to cover up that ugly 4" board in the rear of the sink!

All in all I think it came out good.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks good Bill,

I do notice one thing, reason the toilet is not centered on the floor between the wall is what?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

not my taste but i'm not buying it. aside from that 4" board, it looks nice and all finished up.









paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I wanna see under the cabinets and the pipes on that tub 

But the finish looks nice


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The toilet was left where the old one was because it was 4" CI and the HO did not want to disturb any walls or ceiling downstairs. The ceiling has 6" crown molding that was hand carved, there are 6" rose's made from plaster that were also hand made. If any of these things got damaged, they could never be replaced. The GC was supposed to build the wall to the left of the toilet facing it closer, but he scewed up and I dont think the HO caught it yet.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks Good Bill,
Christmas Eve.We've all been there.

Your customers give you any feedback on the body sprays up there?
What's their pattern like?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

to be fair, that would be most folks "wiping arm" side. you can always use a few extra inches clearance on that side to avoid smashing your funny bone into the wall in the middle of your paper work.






paul


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

She loves it! They had absolutely no pressure up there. It is a 3 story house and some idiot ran 1/2 main lines from the basement up to the second floor. Lets see, 8' basement walls, 1' floor, 12 foot first floor walls, 1 foot floor again, so thats a total of 22 feet straight up! I used 3/4 and kept the 3/4 through the walls, turned with a 3/4 x 1/2 90, then stubbed out with 1/2. Now she has plenty of pressure!

Not sure what you mean by pattern, but 1 valve turns on all 4 jets.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The shower turned out great but whoever designed that gap between the tub and the shower needs their head examine. They should have extended the tub desk to the shower and had a small pony wall. That gap will be tough to keep clean and will promote mold growth.

Mark


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> The shower turned out great but whoever designed that gap between the tub and the shower needs their head examine. They should have extended the tub desk to the shower and had a small pony wall. That gap will be tough to keep clean and will promote mold growth.
> 
> Mark


GC done the planning. Dont give a plumber much working room in there either huh?

Glad I done it before the glass was installed


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill,
Your work looks great .

Whoever came up with the black stone is going to be HATED !! Everytime we do this ,, the HO gets pissed down the road because they CAN NOT keep the water spots off of it .


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

if anyone's under there for repairs down the line, they're going to have fun working through one of those tiny access panels, assuming they are access panels. the tub's the one part that just doesn't work for me. i think a pony wall would help tie it all together, right now it just looks like a hot tub sitting in the bathroom. 

like i said earlier though, it's just my personal style issues that i'm dealing with. i know you didn't design it or pick the finishes, the work looks nice.







paul


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

To be honest the more I look at the pictures the more critical I am of the GC. It looks like he has three different stone colors, two different cabinet styles and two different wood colors. Then to top it off it looks like the vanity was to small for the top so he's added a filler to pull the vanity out. I'm guessing it's not a custom cabinet but a factory cabinet meant for a cultured top.

Mark


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice work Bill. The stone guys did very pretty work as well. Gotta give them credit too.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> To be honest the more I look at the pictures the more critical I am of the GC. It looks like he has three different stone colors, two different cabinet styles and two different wood colors. Then to top it off it looks like the vanity was to small for the top so he's added a filler to pull the vanity out. I'm guessing it's not a custom cabinet but a factory cabinet meant for a cultured top.
> 
> Mark


 
i noticed all that too. it looks very confused and mismatched. like things were chosen for convenience and not to fit the design as a whole. 





paul


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

good stuff :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PlumcrzyRedneck (Dec 13, 2008)

All your stuff looks great! But it looks to me like they are paying a hell of alot of money with all that stone and stuff, that being said if I were the h.o. I would be really pissed about that ugly ass 2x4 behind my lav cabinet! You know what I mean?


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

That design looks horrible.. it does look like the gc just through everything together from parts left over .. the tile between the floor and wall look dirty already.. i like a darker tile on the floor brings out the fixtures better


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The HO picked out all the stone. GC nor I had anything to do with it. Now that everyone mentions it, does seem a bit odd!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I really like that shower head


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks. I tried to get them to let me install it centered in the ceiling!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

How was the flow from that thing?

Was is like a soaker or what?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The flow was pretty good! Just like a gentle rain!
Thats what I like anyway.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice, next time take some video too!

Does your camera have video on it?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes it does, never tried it out though


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

You should , that way you can play the video for the next customer and sell that shower head again...

Was that you or Ron that makes the commission?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

commision? not I, must be Ron


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ahhh yea, Ok That was Ron Then


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Must be. I get a bonus, but no commision


----------

